#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΕΑ Θέρμανση που δεν καλύπτει τις ανάγκες

## Maria Nik

Καλησπέρα,

Πραγματοποιώ ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση σε ένα διαμέρισμα 56 τμ το οποίο διαθέτει για θέρμανση δύο κλιματιστικές μονάδες. Πώς θα πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσω στην θέρμανση; Σύμφωνα με αυτά που έχετε γράψει δεν καλύπτονται οι ανάγκες θέρμανσης. Οπότε τι βάζω σαν επιπλέον;

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε την ΤΟΤΕΕ 20701-1-2017 και τις οδηγίες (help) του προγράμματος ΤΕΕ-ΚΕΝΑΚ.
Όταν δεν επαρκεί το σύστημα θέρμανσης συμπληρώνουμε με το θεωρητικό σύστημα.

----------

